# Polyester resin on treated wood



## nowakepleez (Oct 17, 2009)

We all know that treated wood is full of water. Thats what is used as a "carrier". My question is will polyester resin adhere to well dried treated wood. No guessing please.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not going to comment on the resin side of this, Although my guess would be yes......but I will mention that you CAN get KILN DRIED TREATED lumber.....pricey but MUCH better quality than the regular stuff, and of course it has had all the moisture removed.
The regular home store stuff will warp and shrink as it dries, while the kiln dried stuff is already dry,strait,free of knots, and has been planed smooth. Only problem you might run into with this stuff is that as of last year, it was hard to find it un-primed. .....don't know if the primer would be good or bad for the resin.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Temporarily.
I am very involved in the hollow wood surfboard industry. Very few people use polyester resin over wood because it tends to delaminate. Epoxy resin is the hot ticket. The wood has to be dry for either to work at all.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep :thumbsup:


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't know how relevant it is, but I used to do Hydrostop application. It is an elastomeric roof coating. Anyway, they would warranty it on nearly anything other than treated wood because of adhesion problems...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Epoxy Only..!!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

What are you trying to make?

Why use pressure treated wood if you are going to seal it in resin?

Boat Building Industry does not use pressure treated products. We use Marine Grade plywood which has stronger plys (solid sheet, not compressed chips) and is usually 7 ply vice 5 ply. 

You can use either type of resin on dry, untreated wood. The poly resins tend to be more brittle. It also does not have the tensile strength compared to epoxy. You would be surprosed how many boats are made out of poly resins these days. Poly resins reduce construction cost. 

You can thin your initial poly resin coats with acetone and it will soak into the wood deeper. Then go regular mix on the resin as you apply for glass.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

If you go with Epoxy, you can thin it with alcohol.


----------

